# Slingbox not working now w/L405 firmware



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot Dish! Since the update last night I can no longer control my Slingbox. I can view the current show, but all buttons on the remote do not work. Please help!! :nono2:


----------



## b5lurker (Aug 14, 2002)

Just checked it on my setup and have no problems controlling my 622 with my SlingBox HD. I verified that I did get the 4.05 upgrade and I am using SlingPlayer for the Mac.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Same here, everything is working fine since the L4.05 update with my Slingbox. It must be something else that's changed?


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Any idea what I could look for then? All three of my computers (1 Mac, 2 PC's), can no longer control the Slingbox.

If I press the Guide button on the remote, it says "Pending", but nothing ever happens.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Totally clueless with slingboxes.. Don't have one, but first step in trouble shooting is to try pulling the plug and plugging it back in (if it has one). Have you tried that? I would do it on both the 622 and the slingbox so you are starting with a clean slate.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mine is working fine with 4.05 also.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Last time I saw that behavior, the IR emitter had gotten moved so that it could not control the unit.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I am also having no issues with my 622 and Sling box.

Check your setup to see that you are using the correct virtual remote. I am actually using the "echostar #2" code not the one listed as "Dish ViP 622". I do this as I prefer not to use remote address #1.

Beyond that, check the position of your IR blaster, I have had to unplug my Slingbox's IR blaster connection and plug it back in the last time I had an issue.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

If you cannot control (see) your slingbox on your home network I would reboot (unplug) the slingbox and then your router. If that doesn't work, you can RESET it.
My Slingbox and 622 (4.03) work fine.

Tom



insimbi said:


> Any idea what I could look for then? All three of my computers (1 Mac, 2 PC's), can no longer control the Slingbox.
> 
> If I press the Guide button on the remote, it says "Pending", but nothing ever happens.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

tommiet said:


> If you cannot control (see) your slingbox on your home network I would reboot (unplug) the slingbox and then your router. If that doesn't work, you can RESET it.
> My Slingbox and 622 (4.03) work fine.
> 
> Tom


I can see the Slingbox just fine - I just can't control it. So whatever tv show is on, that's all I can watch, I can't change channels etc.

And mine worked fine too with 4.03. It was when 4.05 came along that I had this issue.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My guess, like others, is the IR blaster. If you can see the content and connect to the slingbox then that is probably the problem. Try moving it around and see if that fixes it. If not try unplugging the blaster and plugging it back in.

Be careful though, I recently moved my slingbox, plugged everything back in and afterwards the blaster didn't work. Finally discovered that when I plugged it back in it had pushed up the actual socket of the connector for the blaster and I was really plugging into nothing, just air inside the case. I was able to carefully re-center the socket on the case and then plug in the blaster. After that all was well.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yup, it was the blaster. I checked the back and the connection was loose a bit. I snapped it back in and it works great now! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well glad to hear it was a red harring.


----------

